# Spectral Illusions Announces 3 new effects!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

We're thrilled to announce three new effects for 2015!

A Dark and Stormy Night $25




Add some rainy ambiance with our seamless looping thunderstorm, with rain and lightning! This effect includes both landscape, great for front or rear projection, as well as a portrait version, great for use in a TV rotated longways.

Ghosts In The Graveyard $30




Lonesome spirits rise from forgotten graves. Extend the scope of your graveyard set by front or rear projecting our seamless looping digital backdrop on a wall or screen at the rear of your set.

Evil Clown Town $30




The circus is in town and the Merry Go Round is about to break down. Our seamless looping digital mural is the ultimate projected backdrop for clowning around.

They are all now available for purchase at SpectralIllusions.com. Happy Haunting!

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! Are the run times actually 3-4 minutes or are they shorter and looped for the demo videos?


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Roxy, these are full length. A Dark and Stormy Night and Ghosts in the Graveyard run 4:26 and Evil Clown town is 3:33. Also, all of our effects now come in MP4 and MOV formats in the same bundle.


----------

